# Gibt es eine AiO Lösung für SLI?



## WaldemarE (10. Juni 2014)

*Gibt es eine AiO Lösung für SLI?*

Wie schon im Topic steht frage ich mich ob es eine AiO Lösung für SLI gibt, falls ja welche?


----------



## Icephoen1x (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine AiO Lösung für SLI?*

Du willst jetzt 2 grakakühler an einer aio kühlung? Soweit ich weis gibts das nicht in fix und fertig, ich glaub da musst du basteln.


----------



## WaldemarE (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine AiO Lösung für SLI?*

japp genau


----------



## Gummert (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine AiO Lösung für SLI?*

Kollege von mir, hat sich 2x Referenz 290 gekauft dann 2x Wasserkühler von EK, Satz Schlauch, Fertiglösung ohne Zusätze beides von Phobya, 4 zusätzliche Anschlüsse und dann hat er sich die Swiftech h320 geschnappt. Und das ganze zusammen gebaut. Läuft anständig, leise und verdammt kühl.


Insgesamt hat er 720€ bezahlt. Mit Custom WaKü hätte es ihm 1000€ gekostet
Von dem gesparten hat er sich den Thrustmaster Warthog gekauft 


Also so kannst du es machen. Wichtig ist halt nur, dass du eine Erweiterbare AiO nimmst, die haben alle gängige Anschlüsse wo du das mal eben machen kannst.

Wenn du die CPU mit einbinden willst, kannste den CPU Kühler der Swiftech ja anschließen und einen zusätzlichen Radi kaufen. Ansonsten baumelt der halt rum.

Lohnt aber nur wirklich, wenn man die h320 bereits hat, wie mein Kollege. Sonst nimm Custom!


----------



## WaldemarE (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine AiO Lösung für SLI?*

Hmmm okay mal sehn wenn die Kelvin von Fractel kommt die Swiftech H320 is ja etwas schwer zu bekommen z.Z.


----------



## Gummert (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine AiO Lösung für SLI?*

Die Swiftech sollte laut dem Swiftech Typen ausm Luxx ende letzten Monat wieder Verfügbar sein. 

Ansonsten warte auf die h220x - die hat die Pumpe am Radiator, den CPU Kühler kann man dort einfach ab machen und ist nicht, wie bei der h320 auf den CPU Kühler angewiesen da ja dort die Pumpe drin ist.


----------



## WaldemarE (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine AiO Lösung für SLI?*

Das Problem is nur ich will das mein PC noch weiter hin etwas Mobil ist und ich weiß nicht ob das bei einer richtigen WaKü so ohne weiteres geht  darum ja das mit ner AiO.


----------



## Gummert (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine AiO Lösung für SLI?*

In der Tat, Mobil ist er damit. Das geht mit einer Custom auch, aber geht ins Geld ( Komponenten dafür ) 

Wie gesagt, die h220X wäre das ideale, da die Pumpe am Radiator ist. Ist austauschbar und nachfüllbar und AGB anzeige. kommt Q2 auf den Markt. 

Ich würde auf diese Warten.


----------



## WaldemarE (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine AiO Lösung für SLI?*

Ahhh okay dann warte ich noch etwas werde mir dann entweder die H220x oder eben die H320x holen. 
Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine AiO Lösung für SLI?*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Das Problem is nur ich will das mein PC noch weiter hin etwas Mobil ist und ich weiß nicht ob das bei einer richtigen WaKü so ohne weiteres geht  darum ja das mit ner AiO.


 
Eine eigene Zusammenstellung ist, bei gleiche Dimensionierung und ähnlichem Aufbau, genauso mobil, wie eine AiO.

Wenn man natürlich die Gelegenheit nutzt und gleich einen Radiator kauft, der auch bei zwei High-End-Karten eine leise Kühlung ermöglicht, muss man natürlich ein Bisschen mehr tragen


----------

